# DVD Sale - Labor Day Weekend Special



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2013)

*The Art of Knife Sharpening DVD 2-Disc Set by Dave Martell*







*Labor Day Weekend Sale* - *$10 OFF*



International customers - please send me a PM for an invoice, you will not be able to check out through our store.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 1, 2013)

1 Day left


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Bill13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave,

Just ordered one!

I am hoping that next year I will be able to do one of your one on one lessons - maybe it will be my big Christmas gift.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2013)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Just ordered one!
> 
> I am hoping that next year I will be able to do one of your one on one lessons - maybe it will be my big Christmas gift.




That'd be great to have you hear Bill, I hope that works out. 

Thanks for your order!


----------

